# Suggested Reading for a complete newbie



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Smartwork for Retrievers by Evan Graham is a good start.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I really enjoyed Retriever Training Drills by Spencer both the Marking and Blind work books. Was impressed with how much information was in them and wished I had purchased them sooner.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

First of all, good for you! It's addicting! 
I would suggest you ask your pro what reading material he (she) recommends. They usually have a favorite author.
I also like the James Spencer books, there's a good one about running hunt tests. And Carol Cassity's book of drills is a must have.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

i also really like Cherylon Loveland and Clarice Rutherford's _Retriever Puppy Training: The Right Start for Hunting_. Even though it is written as if for a new puppy, the progression of skills is very well explained. I just don't do the slingshot chapter.


----------

